# Need Dog sitting - check out the HouseSitMatch network online



## LAMIAHSM (Aug 13, 2015)

HI Everyone, I run HouseSitMatch.com a housesitting and petsitting network online. Where as homeowners you can register for just £1 per year and access a selection of pet and dog sitters and organise all your sitting needs. Do check us out. We have people online who can help you at every step of the way. 

Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks for reading this thread.

Lamia


----------

